# The Houston Weatherman



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Well, with the National Weather Service having cried WOLF for most of Houston, with cancelations at airports, most schools, companies shutting down.... and then.... nothing is looking like it is going to happen this morning... the rest of this city is starting to experience what the fisherman have experienced over the last three years - HORRIBLE FORECASTING!!! I thought we were supposed to be getting better at forecasting? The model needs to be chucked and go back to an older, more reliable one.


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Weather underground was right on:

http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:77478.1.99999

Joe


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

There hasn't been a good forecaster in this area since Sid Lasher died.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> There hasn't been a good forecaster in this area since Sid Lasher died.


Now that's a name I've not heard in a long long time!

Used to drive by his house outside of Sugarland with my folks when I was a kid.

Remember how he used to smoke a cigarette when he did his weather forecast?

TH


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*wow......*



Backcast said:


> Weather underground was right on:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:77478.1.99999
> 
> Joe


 Sugarland.......77* Sat. we'll see :ac550:


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to mow Mrs. Lasher's yard when I was a kid. It paid good, but then again, it was a big yard. She was a very kind woman.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I can say without the slightest hyperbole, that this week's weather and stalled traffic in Atlanta was 100 times worse than the horrors of Vietnam and Cambodia, combined...women and children wrapped in blankets on the highway, no vehicles moving, it was like an early preview of the zombie apocalypse...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Animal Chris said:


> There hasn't been a good forecaster in this area since Sid Lasher died.


 Yes sir! Sid Lasher with that simple flip chart, Marks-A-Lot, and cigarette. Now they're just pretty faces.


----------

